# Blizard pics, and I don't mean snow, lol!!



## VARNYARD (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is my proud boy, I think he is looking awesome, he sure is acting like much a man. He is not yet two years old, but man he is looking good, what do you guys think?


----------



## Spokompton (Mar 29, 2009)

Great pictures and an awesome looking tegu. Very clean and bright.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome! You know if you want to, you can just send him to me instead of a hatchling. You know, if you want to..... :mrgreen: Seriously though, great looking tegu, speaks volumes about your stock and care of them. :app


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 29, 2009)

I love Blizzard, awesome looking tegu. Hes come a long way and should be reproducin next season hopefully


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW! thats about all I can say right now bro.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, he will be ready next season, and here is his girl, what do you guys think of this pairing?


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought you said you like to breed those with the gentlest traits, she sure looks kinda mean! :mrgreen: 

Uh, yeah, put me on the list for Blizard if you get the itch to give him up. :woot 


...Jefroka


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 29, 2009)

I think that pair will make some awesome babies, first non wild chacoans to breed right? That will be awesome


----------



## jor71 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just awesome Bobby.


----------



## grapesofwrath (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi. Are those extreme giants or reg. black & whites? They are very good looking. Is it possible to get on a waiting list for that pairing, or better yet do you have anything similar in the works now? I love the high white coloring.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 29, 2009)

Those would be extreme giants, and he will have extreme babies this year but if you were looking for some you would need to hurry if theres even any spots available anymore for deposits, you'd have to check with him though. But yes i love the high white too, gonna make a great pair.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 29, 2009)

LOVE the close-up on Blizard's head! He's an awesome looking critter!
What's his girl's name?

You know I've had my extremes all this time and STILL have not named them.
I have 7 lizards and only have one named and that's not in stone as it MIGHT be male. I'm a slacker I guess. Still not certain on it but fairly sure Belle is a girl. You should have a look and see what you think, Bobby. (she's 26" now)
I just hope the hybrid is male if so, otherwise I have 2 with no mate.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 29, 2009)

When I make a deposit for 2010 I want one of their eggs :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, man I like my tegus a bunch. Tegus are better than peanut butter.  

As for breeding, I don't think the babies from them will last long, I can't wait to see them grow up. 

The female in the picture is Sugar, and I don't know about taking deposits this soon, I would rather wait til this winter.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice looking tegus, they're really beautiful!

Beasty! How could you not name your lizards???? Everything in my house has a name except for some leftover cornsnake babies. I don't name those. What do you call your tegus?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 30, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> Beasty! How could you not name your lizards???? Everything in my house has a name except for some leftover cornsnake babies. I don't name those. What do you call your tegus?


EVERYTHING? :yik Schweet! Come name my rats and roaches!  

 Well, not to steal the thread here but I just got one of them, the one I have interacted with most has been named until proven male as Belle(blue bell  ) and my Extremes JUST woke up this week and I wanted to see how their personality was for each before I named them really.
Now, my Ackies, I have no excuse. :doh 
The Blue hybrid I call Blue, after it's dad but I am uncertain of the sex so that one's not in stone either. I'd like something more original but was waiting to see what it really is. I called my last one Cyan and turned out HE stuck his hemipenes out one day and became Fizmont! So , I'll work on it.

Thanks for the help with the Cyclura, Bobby! I hope that turns out harmless.

Diggin' the SugarXBlizard pairing too! :mrgreen: 

As you were...


----------

